# Bulk up my BSH



## Brits (Jan 6, 2011)

Tia had her first litter of kittens 5 1/2 weeks ago and she is very thin. She is a great mother and therefore possibly neglecting herself...? She is eating but is looking very thin. She had 4 kittens and I have started introducing solids to the kits at 5 weeks. Is there anything that would help her put some weight back on? Thanks for any advice or suggestions


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Hiya, I was told kitten milk was a good way to help cats gain weight, and funnily enough a little cheese aswell. I'm definitely no expert though and hopefully someone will come along with a better idea soon


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Hello Brits. You will get some help soon but things are a little quiet here tonight, so if you don't get the answers you need, just type *bump* on the post tomorrow to flag it back up to the breeders  x


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Make sure she has a constant unlimited supply of wet and dry food. She's still feeding the babies so it will take some time. As soon as the kittens are weaned she'll slowly start to gain weight again. Until then, every thing she eats is just being pulled back out by the kittens. It took my Cleo a few months to get back to normal after her first litter.

That said, she was a massive fan of whole minced rabbit which helped her get her figure back...


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi

I find that 5 weeks is usually the thinnest time for the queen, I have used roast chicken (home cooked so they can have the skin and grisly bits as well as the meat), tuna in oil, good quality wet food (Bozita, Applaws or Smilla) or good quality dry food, applaws, Orijen. However, a big departure from her usual diet could cause diarreah so I'd suggest just offer a fresh bowl of food 6 to 8 times a day and tempt her with grated chicken or tuna on it to start with.

You could try offering the kitties a bowl of formula milk to lap to take the pressure of her.

I'm sure she'll pick up as soon as the kits really grasp solid food. 

Best of luck

Katy


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

High quality food & cooked chicken, some cats look like rspca cases after they give birth, took my first girl about 5months to get back into shape, we spayed her about 8months after she had them by then she was back in tip top condition.

they need good quality food when they are feeding & before the birth, weight has to be gained slowly, I wouldnt bother with the milk just good quality food, and milk as a 'treat'


----------



## Brits (Jan 6, 2011)

THANKS to everyone for the advice! I have her on wet/dry Royal Canin which I believe is a very good quality cat food, all my cats/kittens have done very well on it. I will try some cooked meats. I use to feed her tuna but I heard somewhere (can't remember where actually) that it wasn't very good for cats. Hopefully she will bulk up soon, she just looks so tiny now. THANKS again


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Is she on kitten food? it has loads more calories in it. Just give her unlimeted supply of food plus yummy extras such as chicken and fish. All cats look skinny when they are nursing kittens same can be with dogs and puppies. She will bulk up in no time. :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

royal is ok food, maybe try some hi-life? i think pets at home do a 90% range, smilla from zooplus, although my lot wont fliipin eat it!


----------



## Brits (Jan 6, 2011)

Marley boy said:


> Is she on kitten food? it has loads more calories in it. Just give her unlimeted supply of food plus yummy extras such as chicken and fish. All cats look skinny when they are nursing kittens same can be with dogs and puppies. She will bulk up in no time. :thumbup:


Yes she is on kitten food, has been while pregnant and now as well although she prefers the adult food and all my cats get unlimited supply of the kibble food. She is a petite female to start with and I am sure she will catch up but I just want to hurry the process. I will do the chicken and fish! Thanks


----------



## Brits (Jan 6, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> royal is ok food, maybe try some hi-life? i think pets at home do a 90% range, smilla from zooplus, although my lot wont fliipin eat it!


I'll have to check into the food you are suggesting, we have a lot of different cat/kitten foods in Canada. Both my male from Israel and Tia from US came to me use to eating a different type of kibble which they don't have here. Maybe the extra chicken and fish will help with kitten milk as a treat. Thanks


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Ooooo thought you were in the UK!!


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I use RC Babycat34 dry food. My cats absolutely LOVE this, so much in fact that they have gone off wet food!! 

I wouldn't use RC wet foods, they aren't the best quality and are very expensive!!

Smilia, Bozita (cans & tetrapacks), Animonda Carny, and Grau are the wet foods i use.

I wouldn't bother with kitten milk, it isn't good for them and they can become 'addicted' to it!!


----------



## Brits (Jan 6, 2011)

alisondalziel said:


> I use RC Babycat34 dry food. My cats absolutely LOVE this, so much in fact that they have gone off wet food!!
> 
> I wouldn't use RC wet foods, they aren't the best quality and are very expensive!!
> 
> ...


Yes all my cats LOVE the Royal Canin dry food-they prefer it to wet as well. I use Natural Balance for the wet food but they prefer the RC. I am going to try cooked chicken and fish too Any one know anything about tuna for cats? Is it good for them? Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

If you mean tinned tuna for humans then it's ok in small quantities.

Choose one in spring water and keep it as a treat, it's not balanced enough to be fed as a food.


----------



## Brits (Jan 6, 2011)

Okay so today kittens are 6 weeks old-they have been eating solids for a week now and I have not seen momma nursing them at all over the weekend. The kits don't seem interested in her anymore?? What do I do? They are all gaining weight, eating well and drinking water but is that enough? Please advise, thanks!!


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

It should be fine  Just keep going as you are, they might decide to snack from mommy every now and then but there's no harm in them taking it or leaving it now, aslong as they're eating and drinking and gaining weight


----------

